# Hooking Sonar to Powerdrive V2



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm thinking hard about adding a Minn Kota power drive V-2 to my boat and I like the idea that this motor has a built-in transducer. If you have used one, how does the sonar hook up to the motor? Is there a plug-in, or do you still need to run a cable the length of the shaft?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They sell adapter cables for connecting your unit to the head (or under pedal depending on model) of your trolling motor. All wires are ran through the shaft to the lower unit.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> They sell adapter cables for connecting your unit to the head (or under pedal depending on model) of your trolling motor. All wires are ran through the shaft to the lower unit.


Thanks for the info. I plan to replace a 55lb thrust All Terrain MinnKota on the bow of my 18' pontoon. The present Minn Kota works fine, but I don't like the way the pedal works to turn the motor. It puts my knee at an awkward angle. I also don't like how I have to run the cables down the shaft to the transducer I have clamped to the motor. I have almost pinched them a couple time when lowering or retrieving the motor.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Check the MinnKota website to insure your FF is compatible with the US2. Love mine, nice clean out of the way connection.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

EnonEye said:


> Check the MinnKota website to insure your FF is compatible with the US2. Love mine, nice clean out of the way connection.


Good advice and I have already checked. It will work with my sonar.


----------

